# While you waited...



## playa4life (7/4/17)

When you Vape Veterans just got started, what did you do while you waited on your first online purchase to arrive? I'm itching to start vaping but my order is around 50 days away from being in my hands.
Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking while I wait for my AL85 t be delivered!!!! 
Waiting sucks!!!


Love this forum btw!!! Great community!


----------



## Cespian (7/4/17)

playa4life said:


> When you Vape Veterans just got started, what did you do while you waited on your first online purchase to arrive? I'm itching to start vaping but my order is around 50 days away from being in my hands.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking while I wait for my AL85 t be delivered!!!!
> Waiting sucks!!!
> 
> ...



Dude, where'd you order from? The Lost City of Atlantis? I would have no hair left on my body from all the pulling while waiting so long for something I need. 

I didnt wait at all. I cant remember so lekker but I think I got my first (cigalike) from e-ciggies or vapour mountain, the second from Twisp (clearo1) and the 3rd from VapeMob (Titan kit)... everything was same day. The longest Ive waited without a vape was 1 day, was a sunday and twisp was closed (had an Ego One at the time and the battery just died)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## playa4life (7/4/17)

I ordered from Hong Kong directly. Cost was the biggest driver behind me ordering online vs getting the same thing locally. Except for the wait, I basically got the item for less than half of what I would have paid locally. Didn't think the wait would drive me this crazy though. 
Free shipping takes a whilwhile and a day. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (7/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I ordered from Hong Kong directly. Cost was the biggest driver behind me ordering online vs getting the same thing locally. Except for the wait, I basically got the item for less than half of what I would have paid locally. Didn't think the wait would drive me this crazy though.
> Free shipping takes a whilwhile and a day. Lol.



Theres usually a schlep associated with cost savings lol. So yeah you pay just over half the cost, but if you had ordered locally, you get the support (customer services and warrantees) and next day delivery (and supporting the local folk to bring us even more goodies). 

Big ups on making the switch though man. Hope you dont go too crazy waiting for your stuff.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## gdigitel (7/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I ordered from Hong Kong directly. Cost was the biggest driver behind me ordering online vs getting the same thing locally. Except for the wait, I basically got the item for less than half of what I would have paid locally. Didn't think the wait would drive me this crazy though.
> Free shipping takes a whilwhile and a day. Lol.


Unfortunately whatever delivery time they estimate on the site expect the most number of days and then some. Free shipping = verrrrryyyy long wait. It normally takes months and then they sometimes get lost in transit too. We'll done on taking the vaping plunge though.


----------



## stevie g (7/4/17)

@playa4life 
Did you get a tracking number?.


----------



## Spydro (7/4/17)

Some disappointment can be a given when you let price be the driving force of your purchase decisions.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## E.T. (7/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Some disappointment can be a given when you let price be the driving force of your purchase decisions.



Said the guy with his dollars in hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/4/17)

playa4life said:


> When you Vape Veterans just got started, what did you do while you waited on your first online purchase to arrive? I'm itching to start vaping but my order is around 50 days away from being in my hands.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking while I wait for my AL85 t be delivered!!!!
> Waiting sucks!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah the waiting sucks, I waited 2 months for my RoseV3 clone from China, almost lost interest by the time it arrived. 

In another shipping twist I ordered a 3D printer (Anet A6 from GB) and 2 months later they were still sukkeling with my city/zip code.
I cancelled, got a fast refund and have since decided to only buy from SA suppliers.

It gets kinda expensive buying vape distract items to tide you over during shipping waits, so I take it out on Vaas' pirates (FarCry3) and dish out shotgun facials all around.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (8/4/17)

E.T. said:


> Said the guy with his dollars in hand



You have no idea how much I give up to have the money in hand for vaping.  It literally includes everything out and about, a lot of even staple items & things that probably few if any of you or your family does without, non essential things to me that would be essential to you/your family, and all the frivolous things except for vaping. I can make that choice because I have no family, only myself to care for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Sprint said:


> @playa4life
> Did you get a tracking number?.



I've got the International Tracking number yes. By the looks of things the item is not on SA yet.
PS: Once it's in SA, what is the process to get an SAPO tracking number again?


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Holding thumbs you get your vape soon @playa4life 

In general, if something is available locally I will get it here, even if its more expensive. For me there are a few reasons for this. 

Firstly, supporting our local vendors here supports the local vape community. We would not have been where we are today (regarding vaping in SA) if we werent supporting the local vendors.

Second is the issue of warranties and returns. I enjoy building relationships with several local vendors. If something is wrong, they usually resolve it quickly and efficiently. Has happened to me a few times. Resolving these situations with international vendors can be very tiring and costly with shipping etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

I wasn't trying to take anything away from the local community. I respect the free market system and wish every entrepreneur the best for their business... especially local entrepreneurs. 
Will definitely make use of local next time around. 
Thanks to all for this wonderful community. 
PS: Can you/anyone suggest a trustworthy local Cape Town vendor where I could get an authentic LG HG2 "choc" from at the best price?


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I wasn't trying to take anything away from the local community. I respect the free market system and wish every entrepreneur the best for their business... especially local entrepreneurs.
> Will definitely make use of local next time around.
> Thanks to all for this wonderful community.
> PS: Can you/anyone suggest a trustworthy local Cape Town vendor where I could get an authentic LG HG2 "choc" from at the best price?



Check this out @playa4life 
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/lg-hg2-18650-3000mah-high-drain-lithium-battery-4-x-18650/
4 chocs for R600
Vaporize.co.za - based in CT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Thanx for the link. 
4 is a bit much but will see if I can find someone willing to go 50/50 month end. I'd like to get all my supplies ready while I wait on my device to be delivered. That gives me, at most, a 4 - 6 week lead time to acquire all my goodies. 
I guess the long wait does have it's advantages, albeit minimal. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> When you Vape Veterans just got started, what did you do while you waited on your first online purchase to arrive? I'm itching to start vaping but my order is around 50 days away from being in my hands.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking while I wait for my AL85 t be delivered!!!!
> Waiting sucks!!!
> 
> ...




My first buy was over the counter. I did order from other countries on occasion but that was way back when there was no regulations and or confusion regarding import of e cig stuff. I also had family members who were visiting from other countries mule the goods across borders but this never took longer than a week.

My longest wait... The ESG Skyline!! Still waiting hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

You have no idea how much the waiting is driving me up the wall. I feel so guilty everytime I light a cigarette.


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> You have no idea how much the waiting is driving me up the wall. I feel so guilty everytime I light a cigarette.



Lol, @playa4life , take a pic of yourself lighting up a cig while browsing the forum
You can keep it for prosperity


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, @playa4life , take a pic of yourself lighting up a cig while browsing the forum
> You can keep it for prosperity


Prosperity?


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Prosperity?



Will be nice to look back a year from now and be a reminder of how you kicked the stinkies!


----------



## RichJB (8/4/17)

Posterity.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Posterity.



Thanks @RichJB ! 
Thats the correct word @playa4life , apologies for the confusion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Lol


----------



## RichJB (8/4/17)

Prosperity also works. You will be a lot better off now that you are vaping, @playa4life. Especially in health terms. Financially... mmmm... let's not focus on that right now.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Prosperity also works. You will be a lot better off now that you are vaping, @playa4life. Especially in health terms. Financially... mmmm... let's not focus on that right now.



I can't wait for my device to finally arrive. I think I have become the creepy guy at work who looks at other enviously as they vape while I sit their smoking my stinkie and feeling guilty at the same time. Lol
In terms of health, I definitely felt a lot better the next morning after vaping on my brother's PICO Mega the day before.
In terms of finances, I'm trying to introduce vaping into my budget gradually. So, by the time my device arrives I won't have to fork out any cash at least for the month that follows.
My plans are:
End April: Get at least 1 LG HG2. If I can find someone willing to go 50/50 on the 4 x LG HG2 batteries that was suggested then I'd do that.
End of May: Get at least 2 x juices from reputable suppliers.
End of June: Get a 2 Bay External 18650 charger.

Hopefully I would have my hands on my AL85 by the end of June


----------



## stevie g (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I've got the International Tracking number yes. By the looks of things the item is not on SA yet.
> PS: Once it's in SA, what is the process to get an SAPO tracking number again?


that number should be valid throughout the tracking process even when it is in SA


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Sprint said:


> that number should be valid throughout the tracking process even when it is in SA


So, as soon as the package is in SA, give or take a week after it landed, I should be able to track the package on the SAPO tracking app?


----------



## Caveman (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> So, as soon as the package is in SA, give or take a week after it landed, I should be able to track the package on the SAPO tracking app?


If you want, when your international tracking says it's at customs, just phone customs and ask them for the local tracking number. I have a whole bunch of stuff on its way with free shipping also. I bought my first kit locally though lol. Now the wait for other things is easy. I kinda forget about it until my app notifies me that the shipping has changed. Also saved about 50% on the cost, waiting is a non issue for me though.


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Will do @Caveman 
Details on the app you use for tracking please. 

Thanx


----------



## Caveman (8/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Will do @Caveman
> Details on the app you use for tracking please.
> 
> Thanx


https://app.17track.net/en/download

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Caveman said:


> https://app.17track.net/en/download


 I tried this app before but it's not picing up my reference number.


----------



## Caveman (8/4/17)

Oh, who did you order through?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/4/17)

Spydro said:


> You have no idea how much I give up to have the money in hand for vaping.  It literally includes everything out and about, a lot of even staple items & things that probably few if any of you or your family does without, non essential things to me that would be essential to you/your family, and all the frivolous things except for vaping. I can make that choice because I have no family, only myself to care for.


Im guessing @E.T. meant that your currency is much stronger than ours (Rand) and wasn't trying to imply that you were a millionaire playboy. 

On a side note, toilet paper is very over rated, when you can hang your bum over the side of the bath and clean up with a hand shower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## playa4life (8/4/17)

Here's my latest


Caveman said:


> Oh, who did you order through?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



AliExpress


----------



## Caveman (11/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Here's my latest
> 
> 
> AliExpress


Sorry mate, never ordered from them before


----------



## playa4life (11/4/17)

Caveman said:


> Sorry mate, never ordered from them before


No worries. Seems that this is the general consensus when doing the free shipping thing. I'm more at ease now that I know I'm not rowing this boat all by myself. 
The wait continues. 
At least this gives me time to start vaping without putting myself in debt. 
Easy does it.


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

I feel for you @playa4life 
Admire your patience and that you are using the time to research on the forum
Hang in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> I feel for you @playa4life
> Admire your patience and that you are using the time to research on the forum
> Hang in there


Patience seems to be the name of this game. I could have gone out and spent R1800 in one go by going to my local vape shop and put everything on my credit card but instead, decided to research; do the responsable and save a buck or two while I give my patience a much needed workout. It's paying off. You should see the guns on these things already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (12/4/17)

playa4life said:


> No worries. Seems that this is the general consensus when doing the free shipping thing. I'm more at ease now that I know I'm not rowing this boat all by myself.
> The wait continues.
> At least this gives me time to start vaping without putting myself in debt.
> Easy does it.


Also depends who they sent it through. If I use fastech for example, the tracking shows up fine, although my UK Royal Mail parcel had like zero tracking until a random day when all the tracking info just popped up. After it was delivered lol


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

playa4life said:


> When you Vape Veterans just got started, what did you do while you waited on your first online purchase to arrive? I'm itching to start vaping but my order is around 50 days away from being in my hands.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking while I wait for my AL85 t be delivered!!!!
> Waiting sucks!!!
> 
> ...


But like why? 
Like it's personal opinion but the main reason I will buy locally is for warranty purposes, I'd prefer paying the little extra at the vape shop like Juicy Joes up the road from me because if its is faulty or becomes faulty I can just take it back. Like imagine the hassle of returning a device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (12/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> But like why?
> Like it's personal opinion but the main reason I will buy locally is for warranty purposes, I'd prefer paying the little extra at the vape shop like Juicy Joes up the road from me because if its is faulty or becomes faulty I can just take it back. Like imagine the hassle of returning a device


I agree, unless the price difference gets to like R600. My order that is on its way cost me like R660, locally it would have been close to 2k. I'd rather just wait. That's just my 2c though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Here's my latest
> 
> 
> AliExpress



Uhm... I know people who have been knocked on AliExpress... Not to rain on your parade though but it was on the 3rd r 4th order. The first order was a test run, all went well so they increased the order quantity on the next... went well yet again and again until eventually the paid orders just never arrived.


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

Amir said:


> Uhm... I know people who have been knocked on AliExpress... Not to rain on your parade though but it was on the 3rd r 4th order. The first order was a test run, all went well so they increased the order quantity on the next... went well yet again and again until eventually the paid orders just never arrived.


Thanx @Amir 
I'll just make sure I extend my Buyer's Protection on their site. From what I've read, they're pretty good at refunding/resending your order if it does go missing.


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

Update:
Seems like there's finally some movement on my package received this update this morning.


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

What to expect next Veterans?


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

Considering that I'm in Cape Town. What is the trail my package would typically follow now? 
Currently it's sitting at Processing at JIMC. 
Next step? Does it go to Customs at JHB first and then to CT Customs or is it Processing at JHB then Cape Mail then Customs? 
Is Cape Mail and Customs the same thing? Probably not hey? 
Anticipation is killing me. 
Lucky for me, my bro visited me in the week and I was able to pack away the stinkies for the day while we vaped his Pico Mega for the day. I felt sick lighting a cigarette after he left.


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> When you Vape Veterans just got started, what did you do while you waited on your first online purchase to arrive? I'm itching to start vaping but my order is around 50 days away from being in my hands.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking while I wait for my AL85 t be delivered!!!!
> Waiting sucks!!!
> 
> ...



@playa4life ihave given up on overseas stuff that I get in sa...why?... cos after 10 days I cave in and buy stuff from sa vendors... sure I will wait for stuff that I can't here...


----------



## Stosta (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> What to expect next Veterans?





playa4life said:


> Considering that I'm in Cape Town. What is the trail my package would typically follow now?
> Currently it's sitting at Processing at JIMC.
> Next step? Does it go to Customs at JHB first and then to CT Customs or is it Processing at JHB then Cape Mail then Customs?
> Is Cape Mail and Customs the same thing? Probably not hey?
> ...



@playa4life my last international order took an additional 35 days from the point that yours is at now. Granted I think JHB postal was undergoing some restructuring at the time so hopefully you won't have to suffer as long as that, but with international orders it really is a game of patience.

I believe it will all go through customs in JHB. Don't ignore any private number calls during this time! I once did that for a whole week and it turned out to be customs needing clarification on something.

All going well it will just be a few weeks until it arrives at your local PO.


----------



## RichJB (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I could have gone out and spent R1800 in one go by going to my local vape shop and put everything on my credit card but instead, decided to research; do the responsable and save a buck or two while I give my patience a much needed workout.



Well, you technically own the device already and have paid for it but you're not able to use it and must continue to buy cigarettes in the meanwhile. That surely dilutes the saving somewhat? Although, of course, you would have needed to buy juice if you'd got the device immediately, so there's that. Still, I applaud your patience. I'd consider ordering from overseas if it was a second or third vape device and I had something to vape in the meanwhile. For my first device, I couldn't even wait for overnight vapemail. I went into a B&M and bought immediately. When I want it, I want it. 

If vape budget is an issue, I would recommend making your own DIY coils and juice asap. Although the start-up costs of both are steep (coiling rig, scale, etc), they are once-off costs. Once you have the basics to start coiling/mixing, the savings are immense.

You can also find ways to save further as you go along. I've always been interested in making my own Clapton coils. It's not a major need but something I wanted to dabble in. I could have bought a commercial kit which includes the motor and rig. But it's essentially an electric drill motor and clamp, and I already have two electric drills at home which I use once every 3.5 years to put up a shelf or hang a painting. Why spend on yet another drill motor when I'm not even using the two I already have? Instead I'm getting kimbo to 3D print me a jig from a plan I found on t'interwebs. It will give me a perfectly functional Clapton rig at one-fifth the cost of the commercial kit. Chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

Thanx @Stosta 
When you say "local post office", do you mean Cape Mail? Coz I didn't put down my home address, I used the company I work for's address. Seeing that I'm there every day anyway and the fact that the company is literally right next door to Cape Mail. I imagined that I'd have to collect from Cape Mail directly?


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Well, you technically own the device already and have paid for it but you're not able to use it and must continue to buy cigarettes in the meanwhile. That surely dilutes the saving somewhat? Although, of course, you would have needed to buy juice if you'd got the device immediately, so there's that. Still, I applaud your patience. I'd consider ordering from overseas if it was a second or third vape device and I had something to vape in the meanwhile. For my first device, I couldn't even wait for overnight vapemail. I went into a B&M and bought immediately. When I want it, I want it.
> 
> If vape budget is an issue, I would recommend making your own DIY coils and juice asap. Although the start-up costs of both are steep (coiling rig, scale, etc), they are once-off costs. Once you have the basics to start coiling/mixing, the savings are immense.
> 
> You can also find ways to save further as you go along. I've always been interested in making my own Clapton coils. It's not a major need but something I wanted to dabble in. I could have bought a commercial kit which includes the motor and rig. But it's essentially an electric drill motor and clamp, and I already have two electric drills at home which I use once every 3.5 years to put up a shelf or hang a painting. Why spend on yet another drill motor when I'm not even using the two I already have? Instead I'm getting kimbo to 3D print me a jig from a plan I found on t'interwebs. It will give me a perfectly functional Clapton rig at one-fifth the cost of the commercial kit. Chicken dinner.


I'll look into building my own coils once I've started vaping. Considering my kit comes with two coils, I shouldbe good for at least a month once all is said and done. Might order a 5 pack of replacement coils once mine arrives. The RBA coil isn't that expensive so it's definitely on my radar. As for making my own e-juice - I've already got some recipes which I pulled off the net and I'm looking at getting a digital kitchen scale. But those ideas are far off for now. Now, I just wait and look at other vapers in envious admiration. Creepy/Not creepy


----------



## Stosta (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Thanx @Stosta
> When you say "local post office", do you mean Cape Mail? Coz I didn't put down my home address, I used the company I work for's address. Seeing that I'm there every day anyway and the fact that the company is literally right next door to Cape Mail. I imagined that I'd have to collect from Cape Mail directly?


Yeah then it will probably sit there and they will send notifications to your work address saying that the item is there.

But as long as you keep an eye on the tracking, once it shows that it is in CT then you should be able to go there and collect from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I've already got some recipes which I pulled off the net and I'm looking at getting a digital kitchen scale.



Good plan, although I'd get a scale from a DIY vendor rather than a generic kitchen scale. For example, kitchen scales from Takealot are, on average, double the price of the DIY scales available from Blck, The Flavour Mill, Vape Hyper and other forum DIY vendors. So the belief that specialist shops are more expensive doesn't always hold good.

This applies to other mixing supplies as well. Some people buy Dolly Varden VG from pharmacies or other general retailers in the belief that it will be cheaper there than at a vape shop. Makro sells 600ml of VG for R61.95. Clyrolinx sells one liter of VG for R50. Clyrolinx also sells 100ml glass or amber bottles for R4.50 each. Not even Westpack Lifestyle can beat that price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (17/4/17)

Very useful info @RichJB 
Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> I ordered from Hong Kong directly. Cost was the biggest driver behind me ordering online vs getting the same thing locally. Except for the wait, I basically got the item for less than half of what I would have paid locally. Didn't think the wait would drive me this crazy though.
> Free shipping takes a whilwhile and a day. Lol.


I can relate to your desire for saving. I have bought many products from China and the savings can be substantial.That said the wait can be agonizing,especially that first one. I have also bought a bit especially juices from my local B and M that offers instant gratification not to mention service.Also I like to hang out on occasion with some cool folks there.Try to put your purchase out of mind and forget about it.It will be here before you know.You will learn the ins and outs of vape ordering and find the best way to get the things you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Thanx for the link.
> 4 is a bit much but will see if I can find someone willing to go 50/50 month end. I'd like to get all my supplies ready while I wait on my device to be delivered. That gives me, at most, a 4 - 6 week lead time to acquire all my goodies.
> I guess the long wait does have it's advantages, albeit minimal. Lol


 Believe me the extra cells will never go to waste.You will learn quickly as a vaper that batteries are a useful commodity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

